# Thought I'd share a few pictures of yesterdays pregnancy



## Logan18 (Jun 5, 2005)

Here are a few pics.





































[/img]


----------



## crazy4beadz (May 10, 2005)

Ohh how beautiful they are!! Congrats!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

They are adorable. And they match the dog! lol


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

They're lovely :love2


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Great pics, and how funny - the dog being her 'birthing partner' :lol: for support and encouragement LOL!!!!

Keep us updated! How many did she have altogether? What colours/sexes?


----------



## Logan18 (Jun 5, 2005)

I beleive it is 1 male and 1 female black was 5.3oz and white weighs 5.1oz and they are both doing well she had a total of 2 but i think there is still 1 more


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Um...if she had the other two yesterday, and you think there is one more in her more than a day and a half later, you better get her to a vet. I am no expert, but I don't think that's good. I would definitely call the vet ASAP. I heard some awful stories about kitties who had dead babies stuck inside them...the mommy seemed perfectly healthy and then was dead within days.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Awh they are soo cute. Mother looks wiped out :wink: 

The dog as a birthing partner....that is funny!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Please update, is everyone okay?


----------



## ChiliBean (Jun 17, 2005)

their so cute!!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

User hasn't posted since June 6.


----------



## Seabiscuit (Jul 10, 2005)

They are precious and what a good mommy she is. The dog does look like he could be the father of at least one of them hehehe. Shhhh...don't tell him I said that.


----------

